# I think my dog is possessed



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

Definitely possessed...good lookin teeth, though.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

LOL, wonder what's possessed him? He looks like he's happy and feeling good!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, there is definitely a demon trying to come out!

Oh a side note: I cannot get over how big Sandy is getting! With those big lanky legs I can only imagine how big she'll be full grown.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Sandy looks disconcerted by Chewy's possession. As she should be!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Puddles with her mojo workin'


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you seen the movie "The Exorcism or Emily Rose"? That part where she is on the floor in a weird position... that is exactly what came to mind when I saw your dogs pic LoL. Awesome catch hehe.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I just hate it when their heads rotate 360 degrees and they spew pea soup across the room.

Just remember - there are no possessed dogs, just demonic owners.


----------



## Busters Mom (Apr 3, 2007)

Yep Possessed all right.

So is my Daughters dog Angel.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Sandy looks disconcerted by Chewy's possession. As she should be!


Actually if you look at Sandy's mouth closely, she has a little stuffed bear wearing a tutu. She's teasing Chewy with it.



Busters Mom said:


> Yep Possessed all right.
> 
> So is my Daughters dog Angel.


Angel doesn't looked possessed, just plain pissed. What did you do to her?

Yah Ron. Maybe I should have named her Captain Howdy.


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

Great pics! Angel looks so pissed. 

Tanner is definitely possessed:


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Busters Mom said:


> Yep Possessed all right.
> 
> So is my Daughters dog Angel.


She looks really pissed!  If my dog had that look on his face I'd be sleeping with one eye open. lol









"I shall kill you for this" lol









"Muhahaha"


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont know why but hes mad. lol


----------

